# Salomon Pulse



## PAboarder (Jan 16, 2011)

Bump. Sorry if your not supposed to do this, I just would like some form of an answer.


----------



## Hodgepodge (Dec 9, 2010)

here's a review:
Salomon Pulse 160cm Snowboard Reviews. Buying Guides & Consumer Product Reviews - Epinions.com


----------



## PAboarder (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks, I must've missed that one in my search.


----------

